# Scroll Bar Disappearing



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Is anyone else having issue with the Scroll Bar (right side of browser) going away when in TAM? 

Wondering if it is something with Firefox, my computer or with TAM itself.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

scroll bars are timid by nature, the often aggressive nature of some TAM posters makes it run away


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hello, 

The scroll bar seems to be working on my end with FireFox. Is it still missing for you? 

~KM, community support


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

There was an X in the top right of the form regarding 'Sponsored Ads'. When I clicked on the X and chose 'stop seeing ad', my issue with the scroll bar disappearing went away.

I still see the X in the 'Sponsor Ads' section, but it is now gone from the top right portion of the TAM tab in Firefox.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

SadSamIAm said:


> There was an X in the top right of the form regarding 'Sponsored Ads'. When I clicked on the X and chose 'stop seeing ad', my issue with the scroll bar disappearing went away.
> 
> I still see the X in the 'Sponsor Ads' section, but it is now gone from the top right portion of the TAM tab in Firefox.


Can you take a screenshot of what you're seeing so we can try to recreate it?

KN Community Support


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

The 'X' is now gone. When I was having issues with the Scroll Bar, it was right at the top right of the screen. Exactly where the top of the scroll bar should have been.

Then the 'X' was right below where the words 'Sponsor Ads' and just before the actual ad. Now that X is gone as well.

Sorry I couldn't be more help. But all is good now.


----------

